# good movies



## cambece (Dec 6, 2005)

has anyone seen any good movies recently? i was awatched all my dvds at least 2 times now and i want to get some thing i havnt seen yet, any recommondations?

Cambece


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Narnia - the best epic pic I have seen since the LOTR movies were in the theaters. If you were a fan of the books as a kid or young adult, you will love the movie! I think its one of those you HAVE to see in the theater...it is phenomenal.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

The Italian Job
Constantine
Ron White: they call me tater salad


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Our family still watches "The Goonies". Great family show.

Sometimes we will do the Star Wars Trilogy or Indiana Jones Trilogy if it is too cold out or school has been cancelled.


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

Donnie Darko, its a great movie but it is really messed up


----------



## aglatz (Dec 8, 2005)

Cinderella Man and Dukes of HAzzard, 40 yr old Virgin came out today


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I dont know what you like, but if here are a few good movies from years past:
Memento
The Big Lebowski
Shawshank Redemption
Get Shorty
Usual Suspects
Resevoir Dogs


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Same as muskat, I don't know what you like, but here's what I've liked:

*-denotes VERY good movie

Sin City
Batman Begins
*Crash
a lot like Love
*Million Dollar Baby
Hitch
Team America: World Police
In Good Company
***Assault on Precinct 13


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

The Girl Next Door.... (see avatar for reference pic) :wink:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Yep. That was a really good one, gotta get the uncensored one though.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

lol yeah the girl next door is a good one. Wedding Crashers was great. Narnia wasn't bad.


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

whats wrong with you guys....cluckin crazy (or somethin else with geese)


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

I prefer the classics myself

Strange Brew
Airplane
Debbie does Dallas
Super Troopers

"Scary"
Amityville Horror (old school then new)
The Ring 1 and 2
The Grudge (never actually watched but heard good things;-)

The Family Guy seasons 1 til whatever the newest is
******* Comedy Roundup


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

40 yr. old virgin is good, house of wax, mr and mrs smith


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Fletch
Fletch lives
2 of my favorite, anything with Chevy Chase


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Do yourself a favor and go see the movie "Walk the line" I'd be surprised if it does not get at least 4 Academy Awards nominations, Best Pic, Best Actor, Best Actress, & best sound track.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Watched 'Catch me if you can' the other night, thought it would be a complete flop and it was a darn good movie. Go rent it.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Fletch is my all time favorite movie. I have seen it at least 40 times or more and every time it seems I see something that I didn't pick up on before. sly humor!!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

we watched skelton key the other night and that was really good


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Wedding Crashers gets my vote, too bad it's not on DVD yet


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

hoosiers, rudy, field of dreams, major league 1st one, the natural- sports
Antwone Fisher, Enemy Within, gothica- Suspense
Robinhood Men in tights, any naked gun or hot shots movie, airplane, longest yard old or new, spaceballs, dodgeball- comedy
Hardball, where the heart is, american beauty, first knight- girlfriend/wife cry on your shoulder movie

others- A knights tale, braveheart, big fish, the others, fight club


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Walk the Line is an awesome movie. Well worth the trip to the theatre. This one goes into my list of top five movies.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Old School
A Man Apart
Rounders
Knockaround Guys
Road Trip
Meet the Fockers
Amityville Horror


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

I'm getting too grey to do Elvis anymore, probably have to do Sinatra.


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

A good sleeper movie from 2004.

Try "The Village".


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I can't believe no one mentioned "Blazing Saddles" it was on again last night.

Not a family movie!!

Bob


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Bob, way better in the video than on TV!

Jeremia Johnson,
Soilent Green,
Original Planet of the Apes,
The Longest Day,
The Man Called Horse.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

muskat said:


> I dont know what you like, but if here are a few good movies from years past:
> 
> The Big Lebowski


This movie is on my all time *least favorite* list....right up there with Bad Lieutenant. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Any of the "Lord of the Rings"...
Any of the "Star Wars"....
Heck, I even like the "Harry Potter" movies.....I know, I know...its the "geek" side of me coming out. At least I'm honest!!


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

John Goodman's performance in The Big Lebowski makes it well worth your time.

I forgot Rounders, which someone mentioned.
Goodfellas
Casino
The Godfather Box set!!


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

Old School,Dodge Ball,Eurotrip,and Bad Santa are really funny


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

outlaw Jose Wales,Pale rider,the boat(or das boot),cool hand Luke,shaw shank redemption.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Last Saturday some friends and I were feeling lazy and watched 4 movies in a row. Super Troopers, then Old School, then Road Trip, and topped it off with Dukes Of Hazzard. Super Troopers is one of my most favorite movies.

Who wants a mustache ride? :rollin:


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

The new Dukes of hazzard movie unedited Awsome movie my Girlfriend got it for me for christmas. And Friday night lights i highly recomend those two movies.


----------



## cambece (Dec 6, 2005)

Thank you very much.

Cambece


----------

